# Tourbericht: HH - Pfingstmontag - Harburger Berge



## Rabbit (20. Mai 2002)

Zur der heute von mir angekündigten Pfingstmontagtour in den Harbuger Bergen, die u.a. dazu dienen sollte den Streckenverlauf des für den 02.06.2002 angekündigten TRENGA.DE Marathons zu sondieren, erschienen folgende Recken:

Beppo
Meise
und meine Wenigkeit

Was alle anderen Biker aus HH und Umgebung an diesen herrlichen Sonnentag bei durchschnittlich 22°C trieben, darüber läßt sich nur mutmaßen!

Treffpunkt für mit den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln Anreisenden war der S-Bahnhof Heimfeld. Da ich der einzige war, konnte ich von dort ohne Wartezeit gleich weiter zum Treffpunkt für die PkWisti auf dem Parkplatz am Ehestorfer Weg kurz hinter der Autobahnüberführung (A7) fahren.
Meise war bereits anwesend und war damit beschäftigt letzte Vorkehrungen an seinem Bike zu treffen. Beppo kündigte sich per Handy an, hatte er sich doch in Harburg kurz verfahren und Angst, wir würden ohne ihn aufbrechen.

Nachdem auch Beppo gerüstet war gings also los, die Marathonstrecke zu erkunden. IBC-Alan war so freundlich im entsprechendem Topic den groben Streckenverlauf als Overlay für die Top50 zu posten.

Nach einigen Pausen an Weggabelungen zwecks weiterer Orientierung haben wir die Strecke dann in etwa 45 min. abgefahren. Wie von Alan bereits angesagt handelt es sich um etwa 11 km bei ca. 210 Hm. Beppo und Meise wollen am Marathontag die 44 km angehen, also 4 Runden.
Wie sich nach der ersten Runde schnell herrausstellte verfügt meise wohl über aussreichend Kondition und Kraft, jedoch fehlt es ihm noch ein wenig an Fahrtechnik. So ging er die Downhills natürlich etwas langsamer an als Beppo und ich.

Nachdem wir also den Streckenverlauf nun kannten wollten die beiden die Runde nochmal absolvieren, nun natürlich etwas flüssiger. Leider vermisten wir jedoch bereits nach etwa 1 km Meise. Wie sich schnell herrausstellte hat ihn ein Plattfuß zum halten gezwungen.
Also war erstmal ein kurzer Pitstop angesagt.
Was Meise nun bei dieser Aktion alles aus seiner Satteltasche hervorbrachte läßt so manche Damenhandtasche blaß aussehen!
Als da wären: Ein Medipack , das übliche Bordwerkzeug und, einen geilen Latexschlauch mit franz. Ventil. Dies wunderte mich nun ein wenig, hatte doch der defekte Schlauch ein Autoventil?!
Aber egal, so herum passt's ja.

Nun ging es flüssig, fast ohne Verfahrer weiter in die zweite Runde. Die knackigen Anstiege in den Harburger Bergen gingen doch ganz schon in die Beine und ich habe mir insgeheim schon einen gegrinst, wollen die anderen Beiden doch vier solcher Runden absolvieren!

Konnte ich doch Meise aufgrund seines Technikdefizites auf den Downhills immer soweit hinter mir lassen, daß er mir auf den Uphills nicht gefährlich werden konnte sah es beim  letzte Anstieg zurück zum Parkplatz, die "Diebeskuhle" hinauf, ganz anderst aus. Da schob sich doch Meise auf dem letzten, dem steilsten Stück noch an mir vorbei 

Zurück am Parkplatz analysierte Meise meine Vorteile bei den techn. Dowhills dann folgendermaßen:
"Du schwächelst ja nicht nur bei den Uphills, sondern auch bei den Downhills. Aus diesem Grund bist Du nur so schnell, weil Du keine Kraft mehr hast, die Bremse zu ziehen 

Meise mußte sich nun hier ausblenden, da sich für den Nachmittag zum Kaffee noch Familienbesuch angekündigt hatte. Beppo und ich jedoch wollten wenigstens noch mal zum Segelflugplatz und den "Panzertrail" fahren .

So fuhren Beppo und ich nun also ein weiteres mal die Stadtscheide runter, dann durch die Emme runter über den Ehestorfer Heuweg rüber zum Heidefriedhof. Von dort durch die Fischbeker Heider auf bekannten Wegen hoch zum Segelflugplatz. Nach einer weiteren kurzen Pause ging's dann auf dem Panzertrail runter zur Panzerwaschanlage und dann zurück durch die Fischbeker Heide zum Heidefriedhof.

Um einen möglichst kräfteschonenden Rückweg zum Parkplatz einzuschlagen entschieden wir uns für den Weg über den Wildpark und dem Freilichtmuseum am Kiekeberg.

Nachdem Beppo seine Klamotten verstaut und sein Bike auf dem Dach hatte, verabschiedete ich mich in Richtung S-Bahnhof Heimfeld.


Mein Resumee: Mit euch gerne wieder 

Hier noch die Daten:

*53 km
760 Hm
43,2 km/h V-max.
16,9 km/h Schnitt*

Und hier das Overlay:


----------



## Rabbit (20. Mai 2002)

Hier mal der Grobe Verlauf der Tour:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rabbit (20. Mai 2002)

Und natürlich das Höhenprofil:


----------



## Alan (21. Mai 2002)

Tach Männers, 

schicke Tour und mal wieder ein klasse Bericht von Rabbit. 
Ich habe den Pfingstmontagnachmittag im Reisebus verbracht. Morgens noch ein kleines Läufchen in St. Andreasberg, um 15.30 war dann Rückreise angesagt. 
Kurze Beschreibung der Tour am Samstag: 
St. Andreasberg-Dreibrodesteine-Oderbrück-Kaiserweg-Dreieckiger Pfahl-Wurmberg-Braunlage-Wendeltreppental-St. Andreasberg.
ca. 45 km

Freut mich zu hören, daß ihr euch so fleißig für den TD-Marathon rüstet.  Werde auch versuchen, euch möglichst eindrucksvoll vor die Linse zu bekommen. Meise war ja in der letzten Woche im Laden um sich anzumelden. Es folgte ein kleines Pläuschchen, bis ein leicht fragender Blick meines Herren und Meisters mich wieder zur Pflicht rief....

Eine erholsame Woche dann

Saludos

Det


----------



## Rabbit (22. Mai 2002)

Moin Det!

Schön zu hören, daß Du dich am Pfingstmontag auf den Spuren unseres Gipfeltreffens über Himmelfahrt im Harz begeben hast!

Nur, warst Du da nun zum biken oder joggen?

BTW: Ich fahre beim TRENGA Marathon ja nicht mit, sieh also zu, daß Du den Beppo und meise gut in's Bild bekommst!
Vielleicht schau ich ja mal mit meinem 3 jährigen Sohn, der an diesem WE von seinem Recht auf den Vater gebrauch macht , vorbei und feuer euch an!

@Alan: Gibt es schon einen Zeitplan, wer wann fährt?

Bis dann,
Harry


----------



## Alan (22. Mai 2002)

Am Sonntag war Radfahren angesagt, Montag sind auch noch einige Leute mit dem Rad unterwegs gewesen. Habe es aber vorgezogen, ein kleines Läufchen zu machen. 

Am 2.6. ist um 10 Uhr Start für alle. Fahrzeit dürfte zwischen zwei und vier Stunden liegen. 

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.

Det


----------



## Rabbit (22. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Alan _
> *Am 2.6. ist um 10 Uhr Start für alle. Fahrzeit dürfte zwischen zwei und vier Stunden liegen. *


Jup, so haben wir es auch eingeschätzt 

BTW: Wieso hast Du uns bisher die netten Trails runter vom Kaiserstuhl und insbesondere vom Reherberg vorenthalten?
Du solltest dich was schämen


----------



## meise (22. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Alan _
> *Am 2.6. ist um 10 Uhr Start für alle. Fahrzeit dürfte zwischen zwei und vier Stunden liegen.
> *



Bin um 12.00 Uhr zum Essen eingeladen - solange wollte ich mich mit der Angelegenheit eigentlich nicht aufhalten...

Gruß
Meise


----------



## meise (22. Mai 2002)

Hallo Rabbit,

ein super Touri-Bericht! 

Auch mir hat es riesigen Spaß bereitet; besonders die Steigungen...und wie ich schon sachte: 'einfach mal etwas schneller treten und dann vorbeifahren'. Aber das ist auch eine Sache des Alters, das kann auch bei Dir noch kommen...

Mein geiler Latex-Schlauch hat übrigens schon den Geist aufgegeben. Heute morgen war er platt...

Gruß
Meise


----------



## Alan (22. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von meise _
> *
> Mein geiler Latex-Schlauch hat übrigens schon den Geist aufgegeben. Heute morgen war er platt...
> *



War er platt mit Loch oder war nur die Luft raus? Latexschläuche kannst du alle zwei - drei Tage wieder aufpumpen, sie halten die Luft nicht so gut wie Butyl-Schläuche, sind aber widerstandsfähiger und rollen besser. Falls wirklich ein Loch drin sein sollte, versuch ihn mit normalen Flicken zu reparieren. Pump ihn aber nie voll auf, wenn er nicht montiert ist. Nie!

Det


----------



## meise (23. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Alan _
> *
> War er platt mit Loch oder war nur die Luft raus?
> *



Habe den Schlauch noch nicht überprüft. Komme erst morgen dazu; vielleicht ist es ja wie Du vermutest! 

Erstmal danke für die Tipps...

sacht
Meise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meise (23. Mai 2002)

Hallo Alan,

der Schlauch ist tatsächlich noch heile. Habe ihn gegen einen 'normalen' getauscht und nutze ihn wieder als Reserveschlauch.

Gruß
Meise


----------



## Rabbit (24. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von meise _
> *Habe ihn gegen einen 'normalen' getauscht und nutze ihn wieder als Reserveschlauch.*


[DurchDieNaseRede]

Oh ja, wirklisch?
Da kann isch ja nur offen, dasch mir auf der nächschten gemeinsamen Ausfahrt mal der Gummi platzen wird und isch das Latexschläuchschen auch mal probieren darf.
[/DurchDieNaseRede]


----------

